# Hung up the work boots



## Mistrfish (Jun 20, 2015)

After 15 years since my first hint of M.S Ive decided to hang up the boots and become what my wife calls a house husband.  I hated the way it came about as it wasn't my decision. FYI, Don't believe for a min that companies wont find a way to let you go if you become disabled. 
 Its been a few months since I was let go so Ive had time to sit back and reflect. Im so much better off now, I dont have the pain like I use to.  12 hours and 6 days a week was taking it toll.  In the end I worked longer than the doc said I would.
 I still have days where I believe can go back to work but then I have a day when I dont even go out of the house cause the legs not working right. Cant hold down a job like that so Iwill be the best house husband I can be.


----------



## NUTT (Jun 21, 2015)

Hope your new role will be awesome for ya!


----------



## cherokee charlie (Jun 21, 2015)

*oUT Of A jOb*

Please take some advise from a man that has been there but I overcame my problems by getting a hobby.  Please, please---get a hobby.
CC


----------



## Mistrfish (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a few hobbies top keep me busy.  This process of getting on disability is a job in its self.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 23, 2015)

cherokee charlie said:


> Please take some advise from a man that has been there but I overcame my problems by getting a hobby.  Please, please---get a hobby.
> CC


Some more advise, just because you don't have to get up and go to work now, make it an effort to be as active and outgoing as your health will allow. Key words Never Ever Give Up. Also look into Outdoors Without Limits


----------



## cherokee charlie (Jun 23, 2015)

*"look into "OWL"*

I should have said that.  It is a great outfit.


----------



## sniper13 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Disability*

In September it will be 4yrs. since I first filed. I hired a 
lawyer thinking they would know the ins and outs and 
might be a good help. Don't waste your money. I got fed up and called the government. My Congressman 
wrote me a letter saying he had spoke with the "appropriate " people at the appeals council on my 
behalf.  Hoping that will help. I've emptied my  & my wifes retirement accounts so far. And......
when approved they send the lawyers their fee before they send my "back pay ". A friend of mine applied a few months after I did and was approved in 3 months. He went to the SSI office and they helped him fill out the forms and that was it.

Keep each other in our prayers and hopefully the appeals people will get the message


----------



## nickel back (Jul 7, 2015)

Mistrfish said:


> I have a few hobbies top keep me busy.  This process of getting on disability is a job in its self.





sniper13 said:


> In September it will be 4yrs. since I first filed. I hired a
> lawyer thinking they would know the ins and outs and
> might be a good help. Don't waste your money. I got fed up and called the government. My Congressman
> wrote me a letter saying he had spoke with the "appropriate " people at the appeals council on my
> ...



Ga. is by far the worst state to try and get  disability,even after getting  approved it could take up to 2 years to receive your money.

My wife has been approved now well over a year.SS has put the money in the bank 4 times but there is a 5 day waiting period before you can draw on that money, on the 5th day before it hits the bank they yank it back out  that has happen twice cause her meds changed and they said they needed to review her case  one time was they said the bank account number was wrong the last time they said there was a waiting list and she has to wait her turn

if you're approved there is a lawyer in Ga. that will work your case that is appointed by the state to do so with no money at all from you. 



True disability in Ga. is a flat out mess, my wife's case is now been handed over to a judge.

when she does get that check its going to be a whopper


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mistrfish said:


> I have a few hobbies top keep me busy.  This process of getting on disability is a job in its self.



Maybe you can find a way to make income with some of those hobbies and won't need the government aid. Work is supposed to be about fun anyway, I just haven't found a way to make money with my hobbies.


----------



## cherokee charlie (Jul 9, 2015)

*Make money with  Hobbies*

I have a way.  PM me if you are interested.


----------

